# Official Game Thread: Charlotte @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN Superstation / WJZY / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *SWEEP 'EM!* 








*VS*









*Charlotte Bobcats (15-55) (3-31 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (40-31) (23-13 at home)









United Center, Saturday April 2nd, 2005
Charlotte @ Chicago 7:30pm	WGN Superstation / WJZY / NBALP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Stanford-5'10-KNIGHT <> Kentucky-6'5-BOGANS <> Alabama-6'7-WALLACE <> UConn-6'10-OKAFOR <> Ljubljana-7'1-BREZEC*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*SYRACUSE-6'3-HART <> UCLA-6'8-KAPONO <> Michigan-6'6-ROBINSON <> FresnoState-6'10-ELY*

*---*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*



*Season Series*







vs








101 vs 93
94 @ 90
102 @ 99
3-0


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

dont mess with us


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

Man, I love that guy, only as a player. I just wish he had some post moves which hopefully he can develop during the summer.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

97










68


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hellloooo? *sweet thunder* became a moderator and nobody did a thread?????

:naughty:



congratulations!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yo BenDengGo

Eddy should be starting this game.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> hellloooo? *sweet thunder* became a moderator and nobody did a thread?????
> 
> :naughty:
> 
> ...


The announcement's been postponed because DaBullz wanted to arrange to have giant foam fingers made for all the mods. It takes a while to custom-order 41 giant foam fingers.

Maybe our board slogan should be "Be fruitful and multiply?"

Congrats, sst.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

One word. Beatdown.

Chandler will probably have another monster game


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How do we lose this game. We get Eddy back, and the Bobcats are 3-31 on the road. No way we lose.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

103















97


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

105











89


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Yeah, I can't see us losing this one.. but I'd imagine it is pretty close.

Bulls 97
Bobcats 89


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> hellloooo? *sweet thunder* became a moderator and nobody did a thread?????
> 
> :naughty:
> 
> ...


Thanks Miz, you're the bestest, :biggrin: 

I was thinking about starting a thread, "SST Update: "I'm Cool now". . . . kinda a take off on the "Eddy Curry update: "I'm Cool Now" thread. After all, one has to take advantage of every opportunity that they have to refer to themselves in the third person . I decided against it though. . . bad taste, self-congratulatory, and alas, definitely not true.


----------



## southpark (Jul 5, 2003)

has no one noticed that the thread says SWEAP and the correct spelling is *SWEEP* ...jus a note :angel:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

sloth said:


> How do we lose this game. We get Eddy back, and the Bobcats are 3-31 on the road. No way we lose.


Is it for sure Sloth??

Hope u r correct...

Should make it 4-0 against Bobcats.

Bulls 102

Cats 89

Ben with 30


BTW - Looking at those Tyson pics - it does seem quite clear he added some upper body strength , compared to last season...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tonight, at 7:30 Central time, the Chicago Bulls take on the Charlotte Bobcats. The Bulls look to sweep the season series against the lowly Cats, and extend their winning streak to 9 games. The Bulls have one man coming in and one man coming out. Andres Nocioni, the Bulls starting small forward will have to sit this game because of problems with his visa's and what not to the United States. Eddy Curry makes his return back to the court after missing 2 games due to his heart condition. Eddy will try to make the most of this game, and pad his stats with a monster game over the Bobcats. Ben Gordon will continue on his push to win the Rookie of the Year. He had two great games against the Bobcats and Cleveland, and was named the Eastern Conference Rookie of the Month for the 3rd straight time Friday. Kirk Hinrich will try to contribute in his 2nd game back, although head coach Scott Skiles would like to limit Kirk's minutes until Kirk is back at 100%. There is a very slim chance of the Bobcats winning this game, the Bulls are 23-13 at home, and the Bobcats are 3-31 on the road. So Bulls vs. Bobcats tonight, on WGN.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hate to break it to you *dr. sloth*...but eddy will not play against the cat. 



> The Bulls flew Eddy Curry back to Chicago on a private jet Friday afternoon, and the 6-foot-11 center continued to undergo tests to determine what caused him to experience an irregular heartbeat shortly before the Bulls played the Charlotte Bobcats on Wednesday.
> 
> Curry spent an extra day at a Charlotte hospital, where he was joined by his mother, Gayle, and his fiancée, Patrice, on Thursday.
> 
> ...






http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=29065


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> hate to break it to you *dr. sloth*...but eddy will not play against the cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that conflicts with what Eddy and Skiles said themselves.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy ain't playing(and good thing we aren't hurrying him back), but that's no excuse. We should blow the Bobcats out tonight. For some reason every game we've played against them so far has been real close. Time to show what we do(or should be doing) against very poor teams.

Bulls 101
Bobcats 87


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sloth said:


> that conflicts with what Eddy and Skiles said themselves.



skiles never said it was DEFINITE that eddy would play. eddy would love to play obviously, but i think the bulls are SMART to err on the side of caution in this case, know what i mean?

stat padding isn't the reason he should play, buddy.



> Results and a more definitive prognosis won't be made official until Saturday, but team officials are cautiously optimistic Curry's arrhythmia doesn't reflect a serious condition.
> 
> *In a phone interview Thursday from his Presbyterian Hospital room in Charlotte, Curry had expressed hope to play in Saturday night's home game against the Bobcats. That appears unlikely.*
> 
> ...





http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...1bulls,1,5987058.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

No need to rush back Eddy's come back. I rather have him off today, and have him cleared for the big game at Miami. The moves Pax pulled off this offseason have allowed guys like Luol, Eddy, and Kirk take extra time to rest, since our bench is deep.

I read somewhere that Kirk is not fully healthy. I rather have him come off the bench and play limited minutes (but mostly in the 4th, if possible). The reason being, I like for him to be 100% for the playoffs. As much as we all joke about Pargo, he's been real good for us while Kirk has been out. 

Let the guys rest as much as possible. The real season begins in a few weeks.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

not these guys again

should be an easy win for the Bulls


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Ben scores 37, Bulls edge the Bobcats 98-89.

:dpepper:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Source: AP

Bulls center _Eddy Curry was ruled out of his third straight game Saturday _ because of an irregular heartbeat. 

Coach Scott Skiles said the 22-year-old player might rejoin the team next week when the Bulls start a three-game road trip Tuesday night in Miami. 

*``They're getting to a point where they feel like they got a handle on it,'' Skiles said Saturday after the team's shootaround. ``He should be fine.'' * 

Curry underwent extensive testing Friday at a Chicago hospital to determine the severity of the condition. Skiles couldn't say if Curry would be put on medication to control the problem that first flared up last Monday during a game against Memphis when he scored 25 points. 

The 6-foot-11 Curry, who made the jump from high school to the NBA four years ago, is the Bulls' leading scorer. Chicago had won eight straight going into Saturday night's home game against Charlotte.

:jump:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Eddy will be ready for the Miami game.... hopefully. We'll need him for that one. Along with everyone else of course.

'Cats suck, but they do play us tough. Even so, we should win easily as they just played last night and have a pretty bad road record to boot. Bulls will win by at least 10.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

sloth said:


> Andres Nocioni, the Bulls starting small forward will have to sit this game because of problems with his visa's and what not to the United States.


Got a link for this?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Wynn said:


> Got a link for this?








http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=154650


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Killuminati said:


> Eddy will be ready for the Miami game.... hopefully. We'll need him for that one. Along with everyone else of course.
> 
> 'Cats suck, but they do play us tough. Even so, we should win easily as they just played last night and have a pretty bad road record to boot. Bulls will win by at least 10.


I hope Eddy is 100% if he can play against Miami. I love to see a rejuvenated Eddy play like he has been the past two weeks versus Shaq. I think Eddy's quickness could cause problems for Shaq. It's all about Eddy having confidence against Shaq, and not being intimidated. 

I hope he recovers.

Good to have Kirk tonight. Hopefully with Kirk, the game isn't as close as the last one vs the Cats.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Moooh! 107

Meeow! 89


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Kirk is playing tonight I guess


----------



## LIBlue (Aug 17, 2002)

I have a bad gut feel on this game. Without Curry and with an injured Hinrich, plus we are going for 9 in a row. It ios the type of game a young team amy look past.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

LIBlue said:


> I have a bad gut feel on this game. Without Curry and with an injured Hinrich, plus we are going for 9 in a row. It ios the type of game a young team amy look past.


Im worried a little but i still think we will pull this out pretty easily
I think Deng and Kirk will have good games tonight


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Guess Deng wont have a good game since he isnt playin


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

No Deng, wrist problems, not good.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> No Deng, wrist problems, not good.


Thats about -32 points with Deng and Eddy gone


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Kirk is a fricken pickpocket wow


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

deng does not play?why?who said so? :curse: :curse:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

way OT:

yao has a feature film coming out??

wow.

the year of yao.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

greekbullsfan said:


> deng does not play?why?who said so? :curse: :curse:


Wrist Cuz Johnny Red Says so


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice start so far.....for the crowd! I've seen more excitement in the first 3 mins. then i did in the entire Cavs game.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

shagmopdog said:


> Kirk is playing tonight I guess


Why wouldn't he...?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

AD!!!!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Why wouldn't he...?


I've read/heard he was a "game time decision from multiple sources


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Four quick points for Chapu!

:banana:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

its over before it started.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Maybe taken some games off for hinrich will be helpful for us. He looks awfully fresh at this point. He has nailed back to back treys and it is 22-7 with 5:27 left in the first.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Our Defense is Unstopable right now and we are going for every loose ball and creating plays


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Did anyone else catch Nocioni talking trash to Wallace as Wallace was waiting to inbound the ball? Then Wallace pointed at him, like saying to the ref "he's picking on me"


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

bullsville said:


> Did anyone else catch Nocioni talking trash to Wallace as Wallace was waiting to inbound the ball? Then Wallace pointed at him, like saying to the ref "he's picking on me"


LoL someone will eventually throw a punch at Noc and NOc will kick their ***


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles took TC out because he blew a bunch of defensive rebounds and let them get easy baskets. I say good decision. He clearly didn't look ready to play in those short minutes.

9-0 Bobcats run.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

So why the **** was Ben Gordon taken out?


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

we were up by 15....
Lets go Kirk Ben for a while and stop letting teams make it close


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Skiles better put Gordon back in soon.... there was no reason for him to be taken out. Was it because he missed 2 freakin jumpshots?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

I go upstairs, I come back downstairs and we blew a 12 point lead?!!??!!?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Tied after one... can you say wtf?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

:curse:

We stopped competing after we got the big lead. Getting raped on the boards 17-7.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Future said:


> Skiles better put Gordon back in soon.... there was no reason for him to be taken out. Was it because he missed 2 freakin jumpshots?


Because in Skiles world Pargo is God thats why he got taken out


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Wayne Larravie:

"...the reason Jerry West gave up on Gooden after he drafted him..."

He was drafted by the Magic and traded to Memphis, Wayne, you completely incompetent waste of audio.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, what just happened?

cat on a 17-2 run!

is this okafor's revenge game?

24-24


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Future said:


> Skiles better put Gordon back in soon.... there was no reason for him to be taken out. Was it because he missed 2 freakin jumpshots?


2 bad shots. Got outside the offense on both. 

Skiles put TC back in quickly, so Ben should be back after a couple of mins. in to the 2nd qtr.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Emeka with a superb 1st quarter. Now its Gordon time!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Ben was taken out because he took two really bad shots early in the shot clock.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Future said:


> So why the **** was Ben Gordon taken out?


 :laugh:


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Um, no, Bullsville -- Drew Gooden was drafted by Memphis and then traded to Orlando (for Mike Miller), before being traded to Cleveland this past off-season


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

We should go three gaurd for a while Kirk Ben and DU


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

girlygirl said:


> Um, no, Bullsville -- Drew Gooden was drafted by Memphis and then traded to Orlando (for Mike Miller), before being traded to Cleveland this past off-season


Damn, I'm an idiot....

I'd give an excuse if I had one...

OK, how about Larravie sucks so bad that I am used to him being wrong?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Man, Tyson has one of the quickest first steps you will ever see on a 7-footer.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

well Ben not doing well backing up all the "ROY race is over hype"

Emeka, steady showing as usual, why he should win it IMO. 

Ben will try and steal it ala Sugar Ray leanard Vs Hagler...with a late round flurry


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Put Kirk back in!


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

So far we're playing like sheeit.

 :curse:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Wallace= he gawn.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I was hoping for Wallace to hit the referee like he would of if he wasn't restrained. I wanted to see then Antonio Davis go slam down Gerald Wallace in "protection" of the ref.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Skiles saw how pissed that ref was and he stayed as far away from that as he could.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wallace is gone!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

U cannot move while setting a screen. Wallace clearly leaned in.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Yayyyy Kirk Time!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

This sucks...

My computer is in our bedroom, the only digital cable box is in the living room, so the only time I can be in the game thread and watching the game at the same time are Superstation games...


And for SS games, there is hardly anybody in here... 

Which may be good, since I made myself look reall stupid with my Gooden comment.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Duhon with the fast break and 1!


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

We played a great half and a horrible half at the same time


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

shagmopdog said:


> We played a great half and a horrible half at the same time



got u!!!!!!!!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Just got back. Wow, it's not even funny, Emeka vs Ben. How does Ben get 3 fouls in 4 min?

Luol still out? Man, we really need Eddy, Kirk, and Luol to be 100% to get homecourt advantage. We will need them all three to beat Miami.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> Just got back. Wow, it's not even funny, Emeka vs Ben. How does Ben get 3 fouls in 4 min?
> 
> Luol still out? Man, we really need Eddy, Kirk, and Luol to be 100% to get homecourt advantage. We will need them all three to beat Miami.


Kirks pretty much 100% hes gotta be at least 90% because hes moving fine and is playing well again, and we did rest kirk a lot. Ben got called because one of the Bobcats got in a fight with the ref and then they were calling tons of fouls


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

greekbullsfan said:


> got u!!!!!!!!


Lol i mean at times we played awsome 15-2 run....then let the Cats run all over us


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Its never too late to join Noc's fan club.

:biggrin:


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Man when I watch these Bobcats it sometimes feels like they're one more good player away from an almost or even a .500 team.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

shagmopdog said:


> Man when I watch these Bobcats it sometimes feels like they're one more good player away from an almost or even a .500 team.


Yup, if they play 6 vs 5.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

El Chapu said:


> Yup, if they play 6 vs 5.


Lol but they will probly get the #1-#3 picks and if they do compensitory picks in the NBA which im not sure they do I would really watch out for them next season.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Both times after we've taken out Kirk our D is getting schooled


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Where the heck is Deng?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

shagmopdog said:


> Lol but they will probly get the #1-#3 picks and if they do compensitory picks in the NBA which im not sure they do I would really watch out for them next season.


 :banana: 

BTW:

UNC 51
Mich ST. 49

14:43 remaining


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Where the heck is Deng?


The Messiah is out with an injured wrist.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

YearofDaBulls said:


> Where the heck is Deng?


Not playing tonight with a hurt wrist


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

shagmopdog said:


> Lol but they will probly get the #1-#3 picks and if they do compensitory picks in the NBA which im not sure they do I would really watch out for them next season.


What's a compenatory pick?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Here's hoping Ben's literally a 4th qtr player tonight. He's played 4 freakin' minutes in this game, and has picked up 4 fouls :sigh:

72-70 Bulls, 3 mins. left in 3rd qtr


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

U know ur confidence is high when u take and make a shot like that. Gotta love Pargo's play over the last couple of weeks 

Noce with a beautiful layup on the next possession! :banana: 

Up 10


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

I think i know whats causing the crowd problem..... It's gotta be all the kids that are there. Druken College KIds and Adults and 4x as loud and way better. Change the attitude back to seriously and drop the baby bulls crap and we will draw back in our old really good crowds

(I think someone else has stated this before though)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon with a 3 from halfcourt to beat the buzzer!  :banana: :clap: 

84-76 Bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Now we know Du's shooting problem. It's because he shoots from too close.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Nocioni's line is pretty good:
15 Points
6 Rebounds
4 Assists

After 3....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce's signature play


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

why ben played so far only 4 minutes?is he hurt?obviously he's hurt,there's no other explanation


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> why ben played so far only 4 minutes?is he hurt?obviously he's hurt,there's no other explanation


Foul trouble. 4 fouls in 4 minutes.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Is there any official or unofficial stat regarding charges taken (offensive fouls drawn)?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pike's been great tonight. Both Duhon and him were due for a good shooting game. 

Up 13


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

El Chapu said:


> Is there any official or unofficial stat regarding charges taken (offensive fouls drawn)?


No, but there should be. Per 48 minutes i am willing to bet that nocioni and harrington would be at the very top of the league.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Kirk isnt taking many shots at all tonight


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Pike's been great tonight. Both Duhon and him were due for a good shooting game.
> 
> Up 13


du was overdue! :yes:

wow. career high 17!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Welcome aboard thomasmiller, I just made you registered status. Feel free to post!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Noc has had some very workmanlike games of late :clap:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

tyson with the double double! his 13th of the season.

bulls approaching win 41! i predicted 41 wins! everything else is gravy baby. whohoooo. 

oh fella!!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Great team effort by the Bulls. Ben gets fouls, the rest step up. That bodes very well for the future


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Losing by 18 less than a minute and the Bobcats pretend they are sitll in this game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Harrington . 24 pts(8-13 FG).

It is just unebelievable how much he has contributed to this team.

9 in a row! 10 games over .500! :banana:


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Check out the moves by Benny the bull at the end there


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

No Ben, no Eddy, no Deng - NO PROBLEM!!!!!

Great games by Noc, Othella, Pike, Duhon, and Tyson :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*41!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

.488 FG; .611 3Pt. They were hot tonight :clap:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

WTF? why wasn't Ben playing more minutes!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: 






we need more burning rage in this thread :biggrin:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Ben had 4 fouls in 4 minutes


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Hottest team in the NBA!!!

:fire: 

:banana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

41 wins without Deng and Curry. What a team. 

Tonight,Harrington, Duhon and Piatowski stepped it up. Chandler was his usual monster on the boards. 

Gordon had an off game and yet the bulls win big. 

Amazing team! No stars, solid basketball.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Awesome shooting by Pike!

6-7 FG; 4-5 3Pt; 3-3FT 

Plus 2 RB and 2 Stl.

Not too shabby :clap:


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

> 41 wins without Deng and Curry


Curry? Who is Curry?

Just kidding :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

truebluefan said:


> 41 wins without Deng and Curry. What a team.
> 
> Tonight,Harrington, Duhon and Piatowski stepped it up. Chandler was his usual monster on the boards.
> 
> ...


Why is it that Nocioni didnt play tonight?

:frenchy:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

truebluefan said:


> 41 wins without Deng and Curry. What a team.
> 
> Tonight,Harrington, Duhon and Piatowski stepped it up. Chandler was his usual monster on the boards.
> 
> ...


do you get the feeling they can just stick Chandler, Harrington and AD on the front line, and suround them with just about _anybody_ competant who can follow a game plan and play some intense D and they can compete every night?

coaching staff...big credits


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Props to the crowd for keeping it a little lively tonight. It wasn't the most exciting of games with all the foul calls.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Whats really nice about all this is that FAs are going to be more interested in coming to the Bulls. That means Pax will have more options to choose from :biggrin:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

<marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! _THAT'S BULL!!! _:rbanana: *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **GO BULL!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull is now guaranteed it's first non-losing record since it's last championship!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **:rbanana: Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee> :rbanana: AGgahgagahagaaaggHAGAGAgAAAAhgaghgghhhhgaggAGHGAGHGAGGHAHGGAHHGAGhaggaghagaghgagaHAGaggghhhhhhh!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! It's not that I have anything against the other members of the pastry family. A nice eclair, possibly a croissant, even a piece of baclava or a slice of cheescake on occasion. Pie, however, will always be my favorite. Really... Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! :rbanana: </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! :rbanana: _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee>


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

41 wins, and we've keep Reiner nice a fresh for the play offs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Why is it that Nocioni didnt play tonight?
> 
> :frenchy:


He is having visa and green card problems.

Didn't you read the thread made by Mr. Boerwinkle.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

darlets said:


> 41 wins, and we've keep Reiner nice a fresh for the play offs.


Reiner = *FRESH!!!!*

Yeahhhh babyyyy!!!! :rock: :greatjob: :yes: !!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the bull *wynns!* LOL. 

nocioni had a great game, *el chapu!* yay!!







:rbanana:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Harrington . 24 pts(8-13 FG).
> 
> It is just unebelievable how much he has contributed to this team.
> 
> 9 in a row! 10 games over .500! :banana:


Once again, thank you Isiah Thomas, and thank you Jamal for taking the jack. Without those 2, we don't have Othella, and I believe in giving props where they are due.

3 games since it was proven that Eddy has a heart (that's a joke):

29.7 min, 16.7 pts, 6.3 reb, 52.6% FG, 71.4% FT

Not to mention Pike's 19 tonight.

It certainly is huge to have veterans coming off the bench who can step up when needed but don't complain that the "writing is on the wall" when they don't start.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> Hottest team in the NBA!!!
> 
> :fire:
> 
> :banana:


Let's see if we can apply that heat to the Heats!!!

Go Bull!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

darlets said:


> 41 wins, and we've keep Reiner nice a fresh for the play offs.


PG of the future, BABY!!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

And let's not overlook Tyson's contributions the last 3 games:

30.3 min, 11.0 pts, 14.7 reb, 1.3 blk, 1.3 stl, 1.3 ast


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Nocioni last 3 games:

30.0 min, 10.0 pts, 6.3 reb, 3.0 ast, 44.4% FG, 85.7% FT, 1.0 making Bron Bron his beeyatch, several charges drawn


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

No you got it wrong. Lebron made Nocioni his ***** by knocking Nocioni over, but the referre then made Lebron his *****, and then Nocioni made Lebron his ***** later in the game.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

sloth said:


> No you got it wrong. Lebron made Nocioni his ***** by knocking Nocioni over, but the referre then made Lebron his *****, and then Nocioni made Lebron his ***** later in the game.


uh okay


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Props to the crowd for keeping it a little lively tonight. It wasn't the most exciting of games with all the foul calls.


That's because I had my first ever 100 level ticket (thanks, Mom! Happy Birthday to me...EBay Bobcats tickets were super cheap in January!)

The crowd down there was awful, to be honest...waaay quieter than in the 300's. I was surrounded by old people and REALLY BEAUTIFUL WOMEN, all of whom seemed to be there to fill some sort of social obligation. Eh. 

At least the security guard and I had fun with Lil' Benny later in the game...the dude who plays Lil' Benny does a really good job. I should know...I was a minor league mascot once upon a time. 

A disappointment for my fave (Eddy) to be out when I was so close, but a win is a win and mad props to Noc and Duhon for great games. They were the two I walked away from my seat applauding, though everyone looked good. 

Go Bulls!


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Good win tonight, didn't get to see much though...watching the Heels take on Michigan State. :cheers: 

Nonetheless 9 in a row :banana: [Ahhh the good ol days!], and By far the hottest team in the league! Go Bulls! Lets just say it was good night!

Would love to have Eddy Back in time for the Miami game, but from what I'm reading it looks doubtful!


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

bullsville said:


> Once again, thank you Isiah Thomas, and thank you Jamal for taking the jack. Without those 2, we don't have Othella, and I believe in giving props where they are due.
> 
> 3 games since it was proven that Eddy has a heart (that's a joke):
> 
> ...


I'm not being sarcastic.....I actually want to congratulate you. That was a very clever stealth insult.

Apart from the Crawford bashing, I agree with you. One of the key strengths of this team is our depth. It seems that whenever someone plays bad, someone else will step up.

I actually laughed when I saw Pike's stat line, but it really does accentuate the "team" quality of the Bulls. I'm starting to believe, despite my pessimistic urges, that this team might not be a complete flop in the playoffs. Strong team defence, depth and fourth quarter moxy are what have traditionally been the marks of the NBA Championship.

I am excited to know we have all three.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

bullsville said:


> And let's not overlook Tyson's contributions the last 3 games:
> 
> 30.3 min, 11.0 pts, 14.7 reb, 1.3 blk, 1.3 stl, 1.3 ast


Tyson also gets us bonus points from the refs... check this out.

Tyson Chandler earned the Bulls an extra point when he reminded officials a second-quarter delay-of-game call on guard Jason Hart was the second against the Bobcats. That's a technical and a free throw, which Eric Piatkowski made. 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,944256.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

I believe that is the second time this season Tyson earned us a technical free-throw. There was another game where late in the 4th quarter the opposing coach (I want to say Terry Porter?) threw candy onto the court in frustration. Tyson then pointed out the candy laying on the court to the nearest ref and the ref went on to give coach Porter a technical. Haha. Good stuff from Tyson. :clap:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Postgame audio : Du, O, Tys and Pike.

Skiles is very lazy when it comes to nicknames.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls-Bobcats Highlights. I taped the games (Illini and Bulls) on my computer but it overwrote the file! I'll never get this one back. :verysad:

So here's comcast highlights 13mb 2:04 min

great win.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Postgame audio : Du, O, Tys and Pike.
> 
> Skiles is very lazy when it comes to nicknames.


Is my computer the only one receiving alien communications, or is there a problem with the encoding on your end? Sounds really weird.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Shabadoo said:


> I'm not being sarcastic.....I actually want to congratulate you. That was a very clever stealth insult.
> 
> *Apart from the Crawford bashing*, I agree with you. One of the key strengths of this team is our depth. It seems that whenever someone plays bad, someone else will step up.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but where is the Crawford bash? I stated an obvious fact, if Jamal had accepted less money to stay in Chicago, we wouldn't have Othella (or Pike).

Nothing personal against you, but how is stating a blatant fact "bashing"?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

SALO said:


> Tyson also gets us bonus points from the refs... check this out.
> 
> Tyson Chandler earned the Bulls an extra point when he reminded officials a second-quarter delay-of-game call on guard Jason Hart was the second against the Bobcats. That's a technical and a free throw, which Eric Piatkowski made.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct, I forgot who threw candy on the court but Tyson pointed that out and earned a Tech. I believe it was late in a game as well.


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

bullsville said:


> Thanks, but where is the Crawford bash? I stated an obvious fact, if Jamal had accepted less money to stay in Chicago, we wouldn't have Othella (or Pike).
> 
> Nothing personal against you, but how is stating a blatant fact "bashing"?


Well the facts are true but the fact that you weaved in Crawford, who is completely unrelated to this thread, as a means of promoting the Bulls is "bashing" per se.

Nothing serious, but I don't think you have to bring him up every single time.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Shabadoo said:


> Well the facts are true but the fact that you weaved in Crawford, who is completely unrelated to this thread, as a means of promoting the Bulls is "bashing" per se.
> 
> Nothing serious, but I don't think you have to bring him up every single time.


I disagree. Othella's big game was a huge part of us winning the game and this is the game thread. I was simply pointing out that O wouldn't be here if it weren't for Jamal turning down Paxson's MLE offer and Isiah giving us his "garbage".

I'm not bashing Jamal, I'm thanking him for Othella being here. If we are talking about O, well I'm sorry but Jamal's name is going to come up because his desire for more money made O's being here posssible. No bashing intended, I'm sorry if you took it that way.

And either way, Jamal left our team for a little more money, said we had a "hidden agenda" and is now a Knick- for me, that's enough to "bash" him to hell and back, I hate the Knicks. And Jamal is no longer a Bull, so I have no reason not to "bash" him as the enemy.

Why is it OK for people to hate Shaq or LeBron?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wynn said:


> Is my computer the only one receiving alien communications, or is there a problem with the encoding on your end? Sounds really weird.


Try changing the extension from .wav to .mp3 It's actually an mp3 but your computer maybe recognizing it as a wav.


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

bullsville said:


> I disagree. Othella's big game was a huge part of us winning the game and this is the game thread. I was simply pointing out that O wouldn't be here if it weren't for Jamal turning down Paxson's MLE offer and Isiah giving us his "garbage".
> 
> I'm not bashing Jamal, I'm thanking him for Othella being here. If we are talking about O, well I'm sorry but Jamal's name is going to come up because his desire for more money made O's being here posssible. No bashing intended, I'm sorry if you took it that way.
> 
> ...


Well I'm not trying to make a big deal out of nothing, but you definitely brought him up on a tangent as means of putting him down, not just to elevate Othella.

I equate that to well rationalised baiting. Although, maybe if someone other then you said it, it would just be an observational comment :wink:

It is all about perception though, which we differ on. Therefore, it is probably best to just drop it.

About your Shaq & Lebron question, to be honest I don't know what you are getting at.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Try changing the extension from .wav to .mp3 It's actually an mp3 but your computer maybe recognizing it as a wav.


Got it. Didn't do that, but played it in a different player. Apparently the problem is with my realplayer. Did you encode this one differently? Usually they open with winamp, but this one chose realplayer.

Again, thanks! As always....


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Shabadoo said:


> Well I'm not trying to make a big deal out of nothing, but you definitely brought him up on a tangent as means of putting him down, not just to elevate Othella.
> 
> I equate that to well rationalised baiting. Although, maybe if someone other then you said it, it would just be an observational comment :wink:
> 
> ...


Putting Jamal down? Sure, why not, he plays for the hated Knicks, why not put him down?

The Lebron and Shaq thing, I was just saying that nobody cares if a Bulls fan on a Bulls board rips on Lebron and Shaq because they are not Bulls. Jamal is not a Bull.

Therefore, I'll rip on Jamal all I want, he's a Knick and I hate the Knicks. The amazing thing to me is that some people have a problem with people ripping on Jamal.... HE'S NOT A BULL, AND THIS IS A BULLS BOARD. That, my friend, is what I really don't understand.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I'm not bashing Jamal, I'm thanking him for Othella being here. If we are talking about O, well I'm sorry but Jamal's name is going to come up because his desire for more money made O's being here posssible. No bashing intended, I'm sorry if you took it that way.
> 
> And either way, Jamal left our team for a little more money, said we had a "hidden agenda" and is now a Knick- for me, that's enough to "bash" him to hell and back, I hate the Knicks. And Jamal is no longer a Bull, so I have no reason not to "bash" him as the enemy.
> 
> Why is it OK for people to hate Shaq or LeBron?


You are bashing Jamal, imo. Since when is there not a negative connotation with wanting more money? He got about 13 million more in guaranteed money, and many more in endorsement deals (Jay-Z) by going to New York. Athletes are the only profession in which it's considered bad to want more money; they should sacrifice their own personal gain for idealized notions of the team. Which is entirely unfair. They're entitled to make a living without being criticized for wanting more money. If I were Jamal, I probably would have taken the extra estimated 20 million dollars that he got from going to New York. 

It's not even a fact that Jamal simply went for the "jack." At that point in time, New York actually seemed to have a brighter future, and a better team, than Chicago. So maybe you should be thanking Jamal's desire to win for getting us Othella.  



> Once again, thank you Isiah Thomas, and thank you Jamal for wanting to win. Without those 2, we don't have Othella, and I believe in giving props where they are due.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Bulls-Bobcats Highlights. I taped the games (Illini and Bulls) on my computer but it overwrote the file! I'll never get this one back. :verysad:
> 
> So here's comcast highlights 13mb 2:04 min
> 
> great win.


Thanks for the videos spongy! :biggrin:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> You are bashing Jamal, imo. Since when is there not a negative connotation with wanting more money? He got about 13 million more in guaranteed money, and many more in endorsement deals (Jay-Z) by going to New York. Athletes are the only profession in which it's considered bad to want more money; they should sacrifice their own personal gain for idealized notions of the team. Which is entirely unfair. They're entitled to make a living without being criticized for wanting more money. If I were Jamal, I probably would have taken the extra estimated 20 million dollars that he got from going to New York.


LOL, you guys can call it "bashing" all you want, but it's the TRUTH. Jamal isn't here because he wanted more money, and he got that elsewhere. I never said it was "bad" that he wanted more money, did I? NO. Did I criticize him for wanting more money? NO, I THANKED HIM. What is so hard to comprehend here? Read my post.

*"thank you Jamal for taking the jack"*

Where is the bash? Some of you people crack me up, you can turn anything into a Jamal "bash" when I THANKED the man for taking more money. 

I think our team is much better without him. Of course, to you I guess I'm "bashing" Jamal because I don't like the way he plays the game. 

If you guys could comprehend what you read, I was THANKING Jamal for wanting more money, how is that "bashing" him? I never said it was "bad" to want more money, did I? Imply it? No again. 

Buy a freaking dictionary. THANK YOU is NOT a "bash". Geez.



> It's not even a fact that Jamal simply went for the "jack." At that point in time, *New York actually seemed to have a brighter future, and a better team, than Chicago.* So maybe you should be thanking Jamal's desire to win for getting us Othella.


Well I didn't think NY had a better team or future, some of us could see that the Bulls were on the right track and the Knicks were on the Isiah track. Sorry about those of you who were wrong.

Now would you please tell me how THANKING Jamal for taking more money is criticizing him for it?

My entire post was TRUE, 100% TRUE. I'm sorry if some Jamalites can't handle the truth, but if Jamal would have taken less money, we wouldn't have Othella. THAT IS A FACT. 

Again, where did I CRITICIZE Jamal?

Would you Jamal lovers get over it already, he's a Knick and deserves no "love" here, he's the hated enemy to a REAL Bulls fan.

Can Jamal fans not handle the truth? He took the money, GOOD FOR HIM, GREAT FOR THE BULLS.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

And to anyone else who isn't happy with any Bulls fan putting down Jamal....

TOO F-ING BAD!!!! He IS NOT A BULL anymore, and the REAL Bulls fans here hate the Knicks and any Knick player. 

It's pretty obvious that anyone who would defend a player on another team here on the Bulls board IS NOT A REAL BULLS FAN. Either that, or they have a crush on Jamal?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> You are absolutely correct, I forgot who threw candy on the court but Tyson pointed that out and earned a Tech. I believe it was late in a game as well.


Didn't the whole team point out the candy on the floor when Porter threw it. I think that Othella and Kirk also helped in getting porter busted.


----------

